# Poll: How often do you exercise?



## Playa69 (22 Nov 2004)

How often do you exercise?


----------



## Spazkatt (22 Nov 2004)

Not nearly enough....considering.....*pant  pant*


----------



## pbi (22 Nov 2004)

I'm very lucky in that my routine lets me exercise every day. I alternate running/leg work one day with upper body the next, then take Sundays off.  Cheers.


----------



## maggiemagooo (22 Nov 2004)

usually 4 times a week .. sometimes 5 if my time allows it, i have a very busy schedule. Trying to work on getting my cardio in at least 5 times a week..god knows i need to !!


----------



## JBP (23 Nov 2004)

Not even close to enough...

Over the past 2 months I've only been exercising 1-2 times weekly, my usual routine is at least double that! I currently have fulltime job, living with common-law partner, night school+martial arts training. Don't honestly have much room for exercise anymore so I'm hoping when I join up Dec 9th I'll get 60% of my exercise with the Unit!

I'm probably going to get slaughtered for the first few months while I shape up though...

Joe


----------



## Mischiefz (23 Nov 2004)

I usually end up running 3 -4 times / week in the mornings then weight train mon -fri ....working seperate muscle groups each day with weekends off.


----------



## Troopasaurus (23 Nov 2004)

Work out for hour in a fitness class in my high school. In the class i get to develop my own workout plan and i am working on the army fitness program every day plus my normal PE class. that brings the workout to two and a half hours a day, Monday to Friday. As well i try to get out for a hike/ruckmarch on the weekends to keep me ready to carry weight.


----------



## Gouki (23 Nov 2004)

Let's see..

I do one bodypart per day as far as weight training goes.. and I run 3 times a week, tues-thurs-sun

I would like to run more to be truthful but the 5km program I am works in increments, and I want to follow it exactly, it was written by a marathon runner with many years of experience so I decided it would probably be fo the better to just do what the schedule calls for.

It is a very good program though and I have noticed improvements in my running in as little as 2 weeks.. if anyone is interested I can post a link.


----------



## chriscalow (23 Nov 2004)

Hey Gouki, can you post it, I'm always up for more tips and I'm sure there are lots of others too.  Thanks.


----------



## MikeM (23 Nov 2004)

I workout 4-5 times per week. Anything from Cardio to weights.


----------



## Scratch_043 (23 Nov 2004)

I recently started a new job, which gives me lots of exercise, and I am exerciseing 2 to three times a week at the gym.

My Routine as it is now, is just cardio stuff, bikes and eliptical machine, I have to lose the gut before I start running, so as not to put undue pressure on my knees.


----------



## Great Harveney (24 Nov 2004)

Ya Gouki i would like that link and see how the program is please.

Great Harveney


----------



## Ex-Zipperhead (30 Nov 2004)

I usually jog a couple of times a week(5Km to 8Km), but being in the Airforce that maybe too much we have a reputation to keep.
We have no PT on working hours like we use to get in the Army which really suck, and it shows.


----------



## jonsey (1 Dec 2004)

Right now? Maybe once a week. But I don't like running in the cold in just shorts and a t shirt. 

I need to see how much it'll cost for a basic gym membership (there's one in the mall where I work, anyone have experience with Family Fitness?)


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Dec 2004)

Yeah, I am a member(Kitchener), They are good, I have no complaints so far, just don't use the hot tub (as in any public locker room) I had a friend say that he was finishing his workout, and saw am employee cleaning it, there was about 6 inches of dead skin on the bottom *shudder*


----------



## Sailorman_113 (6 Jun 2008)

Usually run twice a week. then in the wieght room for 2hours a day, five days a week.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Jun 2008)

Not enough due to work up training.Just went 46 days without PT and prior to that I worked out daily for about a month but only weights as I broke my leg on the other 6 weeks that we did no PT.I'm deploying soon and in the worst shape of my life.

I got 20 days and I'm gone again for a month....

Starting tomorrow I'm getting back to running.put on 20 lbs since I came back to my combat unit in September.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Jun 2008)

Running 3-4 times a week
Rucking at least BFT every week
5 weight/endurance days at gym

Currently trying to up pushups to 100 and get 25 pullups.


----------



## JimMorrison19 (9 Jun 2008)

Currently running every day, pushups/situps/punching bag tied in with running as often as possible. Hoping to meet military's minimums by the end of the summer, and have moved far beyond it by next summer. I want to be as fit as I possibly can be  .


----------



## Fraser (9 Jun 2008)

I run in gym class for about a hour every day. Then i run 2.4km 4/5 nights during the week (I usually dont run on weekends) . I do 50 push ups a day, usually 2 sets of 25, and I do 30 straight. I can run 2.4k in 12 mins. Is this enough for basic? I know its above the minimum standards but is there anyone who has done basic that can tell me if this is enough for basic or at least a good start


----------



## X-mo-1979 (9 Jun 2008)

Longest run I was made to do at work: 22 km

Longest FFO march:23km


----------



## blacktriangle (9 Jun 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Longest run I was made to do at work: 22 km
> 
> Longest FFO march:23km



How often do you run those kind of distances at your unit? I can make it that long but I don't like to train for them simply because I am prone to running injuries if I start to over do it.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Jun 2008)

After 9 years that is the extreme.Note that those had zero work up and was thrown at us out of the blue.However on the normal run we usually go anywhere from 5-8km.The longer run's normally tend to go to 10km at the max.


----------



## Sailorman_113 (10 Jun 2008)

anyone know what the min. standard is for the beep test?
 ???


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2008)

Tetris said:
			
		

> anyone know what the min. standard is for the beep test?
> ???



Try a search.  Here's what I found by entering MSR Standards:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69700.0.html


----------



## siege (10 Jun 2008)

I go to the gym to do just weights 2hrs. a day five days a week.  Mon-chest and bi's, Tues-legs, Wed-back and tri's, Thurs-Legs, Fri-chest and bi's.  Core is everyday after weights.  I try and run 5.5km 3-5 times a week outside cause i hate the tredmill (something about seeing the time while running makes it feel like your running forever).  Weekends off.  For people who are struggling at pushups, i gotta a good exersize for you.  If you go to the gym with a buddy, after your all done your day of working out (very last thing you do), do a pushup pyramid.  Start at 15 pushups.  Once you've done 15, your buddy does 15, when hes done his 15, you do 14, then he does 14 etc. until you reach zero.  It comes out to 120 pushups.  If you can't do the 15 pyramid, start at 10, or 8, whatever your limit is.  It is very true that pushups and pullups are the best workouts for your upper body.  I work out with my cousin who plays hockey in the WHL, and he has amazing workout programs, so if anyone would like one just pm me.  There not for the faint hearted ill tell you that much


----------



## Sailorman_113 (13 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Try a search.  Here's what I found by entering MSR Standards:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69700.0.html



That doesnt seem like very much...meh whatever one less thing i have to worry bout'. thanks
-cheers


----------



## TacticalW (17 Jun 2008)

For me I do weights 4-5 times a week for an hour or two at a time (rotate between upper body to lower body/back) and along with cardio 2-5 times a week, lately since things got really held up with my application I'm just doing a few runs a week to make sure I don't get too far down cardio-wise. Once I finally get merit listed I'll start up running daily again, although even now I'd say I'm pretty fine.


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jun 2008)

Free weights are the only way to go I've found.  The problem with most machines is the back support they give you.  You can gain mass but not stability.  How often in real situations do you have a convenient padded board to rest your back on?  Its not just about getting stronger its about being able to balance that weight as well.  

I've found the best thing to do for arms and chest is pushups (go figure looks like the CF are onto something right?  )
Situps for the abs
Running for core strength.
And just various low/high weight free weights to target small muscles in the arms or legs.

It gets boring just doing those exercises, but the results are the best, and you don't run the risk of hurting yourself doing something you are uncomfortable with.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (18 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> How often in real situations do you have a convenient padded board to rest your back on?  Its not just about getting stronger its about being able to balance that weight as well.



On Op's or R&R?


----------



## RTaylor (18 Jun 2008)

With 2 kids in the house, 1 being a new baby...not much in the past few weeks 

But I have gotten rid of my crappy ankle/shin pain issue (more or less) and Im ecstatic! I may not be up to snuff now but I sure as hell will be soon.


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jun 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> On Op's or R&R?



Any time your *not* in the gym lets say.  Machines let you use your back for support, and therefore your body's balance suffers .  How often are you ever actually going to lift something heavy while leaning against a wall?  Just my two cents.


----------

